# Jazz thread



## rycbar (Aug 2, 2011)

Perhaps a thread of this nature exists elsewhere, but my search came up empty. So please do share what you know, what you like, and hopefully we can have some good discussions.

I will start with some Bill Evans, arguably my favorite jazz pianist:


----------



## garmonbozia (Mar 14, 2012)

_Sunday at the Village Vanguard _sounds great, but the mood is maybe a bit too glacial for me most of the time. Have two other Bill Evans records waiting for listening at my table. Of course the bassist is a total virtuoso, and is joy to listen to.
I have recently enjoyed Bobby Hutcherson's record _Dialogue_. A real jolt to the brain. The record is freely improvisational, free-flowing and at times dissonant but they are able to convey strong, thick mood which is inspiring. It also has a vibraphone which is great, but it could have been used in a more ambiental manner in my opinion since it sounds somewhat obnoxious to me now when played a solo with. I usually describe this record as a pulsating strong blue though I'm not a synaesthetic, but I don't really have knowledge if that's too vague or distanced from the perception of people. 
It is good to be known, that I have not listened to very much jazz records, so that you may judge my writing appropriately.


----------



## GenreWalker (Jun 13, 2012)

Mingus Ah Um by Charles Mingus has some great tunes on it.


----------



## rycbar (Aug 2, 2011)

garmonbozia said:


> I have recently enjoyed Bobby Hutcherson's record _Dialogue_. A real jolt to the brain. The record is freely improvisational, free-flowing and at times dissonant but they are able to convey strong, thick mood which is inspiring. It also has a vibraphone which is great, but it could have been used in a more ambiental manner in my opinion since it sounds somewhat obnoxious to me now when played a solo with. I usually describe this record as a pulsating strong blue though I'm not a synaesthetic, but I don't really have knowledge if that's too vague or distanced from the perception of people.
> It is good to be known, that I have not listened to very much jazz records, so that you may judge my writing appropriately.


I have not heard that myself though consider it something I will do momentarily. I will get back to you with an opinion. A more modern bebop jazz group I have been listening to go by the name Indigo Jam Unit, I really do recommend them. Below is one of my favorite tracks by them.


----------



## BohemianBonnie (Jun 24, 2012)

I like quite a wide berth of jazz. Charles Mingus and Art Tatum would be favorites.


----------



## Dakris (Jun 14, 2012)

Jazz is the genre I listen to when I want to relax or I don't want to concentrate on lyrics. Miles Davis is a great jazz trumpeter. Other than him, I listen to Dave Brubeck. He has some amazing piano skills and I play piano myself. John Coltrane's album _A Love Supreme_ is also very good.


----------



## nowhere_man (Jun 14, 2012)

Paul Desmond who played sax for Brubeck has always been a favorite of mine, I love that "dry martini" sound of his ha ha.My favorite of all time however is Charlie Parker, lately I've been listening to the complete savoy and dial sessions.Sometimes I just sit there and listen to him open up on 'Bird gets the worm' and it never ceases to amaze me. I also really like Miles 'Kind of Blue' era Miles that is.


----------



## Antichrist (Apr 6, 2012)

The problem with Dave Brubeck is that alot of his music lacks energy or jumps that categorizes most influential jazz. Most of his melodies are very subtle and drab in comparison to iconic figures within Jazz culture. 

Miles Davis and Thelonious Monk are my two favorites.


----------



## rycbar (Aug 2, 2011)

What is everyone's favorite jazz instrument? Lately I have been preferring the piano over any other.


----------



## nowhere_man (Jun 14, 2012)

I am a saxophone guy myself


----------



## Narcotic (Jun 20, 2012)

It's all about the bass and drums, although piano and jazz guitar can sound fantastic if it's not fusion.


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)

@_Gadfly_, I've never heard of Bill Evans before, but now I'm in love lol. Thanks for posting his music.

Chet Baker- I fall in love too easily







Chet Baker- The Thrill is Gone







Chet Baker- My Funny Valentine







Paul Taylor - Pleasure Seeker (smooth jazz)






As you can see, I'm a trumpet and Saxophone kind of girl. Though I really love the Oboe, flute, and piano as well.


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

very nice moving song


----------



## quadrivium (Nov 6, 2011)

Are Jazz Standard enthusiasts welcome here? I respect a good jazz drummer.

My sentiments:


----------



## rycbar (Aug 2, 2011)

@_KINGoftheAMAZONS_ - Chet Baker is one of the best. As a matter of fact, he takes up the majority of my iPod.


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)

Gadfly said:


> @_KINGoftheAMAZONS_ - Chet Baker is one of the best. As a matter of fact, he takes up the majority of my iPod.


I just love the fact that he sings in such a simple way, and yet it's some of the best singing I've ever heard in my life. He's not too shabby on the trumpet either :wink:.


----------



## nowhere_man (Jun 14, 2012)

Well since a few people posted videos I figured I would post this one as I mentioned it earlier, listening to this makes me realize just how fresh and amazing a player Charlie Parker really was.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

I love the jazz piano..i think it is the most pronounced form of jazz as a complex language. A system that is constantly altered..displaced and replaced in light of ones own feeling and synergy within the experience of one's self,an instructive form for seeking to alight one's understanding.


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

The jazz flute is pretty awesome.

Anyone into some Fela Kuti?


----------



## CoakJoints (Feb 2, 2012)

I love jazz, but I really like more of the 1970's soul influenced stuff that has been sampled in alot of hip hop and house music. If your interested in listening to some really jazz influenced hip hop producers I'd suggest DJ Premier and Pete Rock, I think they are amazing. Their music speaks to me, it resonates in my heart in a way that is hard for me to describe. I'd like to share with you two jazz/soul songs I have been listening to lately that I really enjoy, let me know what you think.


----------

